

Ask Hacker News: Picking code for mainframe jobs - crashmoriarty

I'm currently working as a mainframe operator, but my career aspirations lie in programming. I'm being granted an opportunity to learn more JCL, which is the language used to control jobs on z/OS mainframes.<p>I'm currently studying "z/OS JCL" by Gary DeWard Brown, and one of the first exercises has me programming a really simple job. However, none of the examples use straight JCL. Instead, they utilize (respectively) COBOL, PL/I, FORTRAN, and C/C++. I'm encouraged to use the language I'm most comfortable with, however, I have no practical experience with any of these languages.<p>This could be a defining moment for my early career. The code I choose to utilize will probably be the one I work with for the extent of my time with JCL. Therefore, I'd like to pick one that will make me a "better programmer" and more desirable to future employers. Please advise.
======
mkramlich
C/C++ if you want to do what's best for future career. most modern operating
systems, device drivers, desktop games, console games, etc. are written using
them. The other languages you cited may give you edge if you want to stay in a
special niche but they won't give you as much flexibility to work in a variety
of other industries.

------
edw519
COBOL: Too much overhead

PL/I: Not as much demand

FORTRAN: Too specialized

C/C++: Go for it. You will be doing stuff that you may never do again with
other languages. But that's OK. You'll have a better understanding of what's
going on "under the hood".

